# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Conference in France

## Stromnessbees

Just in case one of you is in the South of France on the 10th of Septembre:

You could visit this conference about the dark bee and tree-trunk beekeeping - http://www.ruchetronc.fr/ruche_tronc.php?mn=29

There's also a new film on it's way about this topic: The Bee Tree Forest http://www.nvbinfocentrum.nl/uploads...olland_bee.pdf

Doris

----------

